# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Υποχονδριαση πως να την αντιμετωπίσω ;

## Lnpo

Γεια σας,
Αντιμετωπίζω ενα προβλημα τον τελευταιο καιρο που με εχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολυ και δεν μπορω να συζητησω με κανενα απο τους δικούς μου γιατι προσπαθώ να κανω να πιστέψουν ολοι οτι ειμαι καλα για να μην ανησυχούν, απευθύνθηκα εδω για στήριξη αλλα και αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μπορω να απαλλαγώ απο ολο αυτο να μου δωσει κάποια ιδέα.
Ολα ξεκίνησαν απο μια γενική αιματος στην οποία εμφανιζόταν υψηλα λευκα αιμοσφαίρια ειχε πάθει κάποια μόλυνση και ειχα πυρετο ο γιατρός το απέδωσε σε αυτο και μου ειπε να της επαναλάβω οταν πεσει ο πυρετος εγω εκανα το λάθος να ψάξω στο διαδίκτυο και οι πληροφορίες που περιλαμβάναν σοβαρές ασθενείςε με τρόμαξαν πολυ μετα απο αυτο έπαιρνα συνεχεια το γιατρό τηλεφωνο, μου εμφανιζόταν συνεχώς νεα συμπτωματα, εκανα καθε είδους εξεταση, ώσπου 2 γιατροί μου είπαν οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτώ ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο που τους περνώ συνεχεια και που δεν εφησυχαζομαι ποτε οτι ειμαη καλα. Εγω ομως ένιωθα έντονα σωματικά συμπτωματα και δεν μπορουσα να πιστέψω οτι ειναι ψυχολογικό. Ένιωθα κούραση, αδυναμια, υπνηλια, πόνους στην κοιλια και διαφορα τετοια. Με έπεισαν οι δικοί μπυ και τελικα πήγα σε ενα ψυχιατρο ο οποίος διέγνωσε καταθλιψη με σύνοδο υποχονδριαση και μπυ έσωσε ssri αντικαταθλιπτικα τα οποία με βοήθησαν πολυ αρχικά σε σημείο να πω ειμαι εντελως καλα ( μετα απο ενα μηνα που ξεκίνησα την θεραπεια) αυτο ομως δεν κράτησε για πολυ και τελικα με επιασε παλι η ιδέα αυτη πτι κατι εχω και ξυπναω καθε μερα με αυτο το αγχος και επειδη ο αντρας μου δεβ μαφηνει να κανω αλλες εξετάσεις ζω καθημερινά με αυτο το αγχος το οποιο με εχει κουράσει και με εχει καταβάλει πολυ.. Πως μπορει να μου φυγει αυτη η ιδέα ειχε κανεις ποτε ενα τετοιο προβλημα το οποιο να ξεπέρασε ;

----------


## χτπ

Μια απο τα ειδα... δεν εισαι μονη!!! Και εγω το ειχα αυτο ακομα και τωρα το εχω βεβαια σε λιγοτερο βαθμο... Στην δικια μου περιπτωση περασε με την παροδο του χρονου(μεχρι τοτε πηγαινα συνεχεια σε γιατρους εκανα συνεχεια εξετασεις μεχρι που ενας νευρολογος μου ειπε πως ισως ειναι ψυχολογικο). Σε καταλαβαινω ειναι δυσκολο και ψυχοφθορο ολο αυτο που ζεις, απλα σκεψου πως δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα αληθεια και ειναι μονο στο μυαλο σου, κανε πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν... εμενα μονο με αυτον τον τροπο μου εφευγαν τα ψυχοσωματικα...(για λιγη ωρα).

----------


## Stavros

Απλή η Λύση σου...Επαναλαμβάνεις την εξέταση μόλις γίνεις καλά.
Κατά 99% τα Λευκά σου θα έχουν πέσει και θα έχεις ηρεμήσει.
Εγώ πριν κανά 6μηνο σε Γ.Αίματος,διαπίστωσα 40% Ηωσινόφιλα!
Έψαξα Internet και άρχισαν να φοβάμαι πως έχω Ηωσινοφιλική Λευχαιμία!Ότι να΄ναι!Πιο σπάνιο,δεν υπάρχει!
Έπειτα μετά από επαναληπτική εξέταση μετά από κανά μήνα,τα Ηωσινόφιλα είχαν επιστρέψει στο 3%...

----------


## tzef

Και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω εδω και 2 χρονια απο μια εξεταση που μου εδειξε αναστροφη βεβαια επανελαβα την εξεταση και ολα ηταν καλα αλλα απο τοτε εχω πολλες φοβιες που σταματανε για λιγο και μετα παλι απο την αρχη .Τα χαπια τα σταματησες και σε ξαναπιασαν οι φοβοι ή τα πινεις ακομα;θα παω κι εγω σε λιγο καιρο σε ψυχιατρο και ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.
Η λυση που θα εδινα ειναι να μην ψαχνομαστε τοσο πολυ na κανουμε τις βασικες προληπτικες μας εξετασεις δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται να τα αναλυουμε ολα και να κοιταμε καθε σημειο του σωματας μας.Και οχι internet.

----------


## Lnpo

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις! Ναι τα χαπια με βοηθησαν αρκετα ειδικα οσον αφορα τα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα γιατι ημουν σε μια φαση που δεν μπορουσα να παρω τα ποδια μου, συγχυση στο κεφαλι, αποπροσανατολισμος, ζαλη, αδυναμια, κουραση πριν να παω στο ψυχιατρο, ελεγα σημερα αυριο πεθαινω! αφου ελεγα δεν με βλεπουν οι γιατροι πως ειμαι ειναι δυνατον να μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα??? αφου πηρα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και περασαν 3 εβδομαδες (τοσο χρειαζονται για να δρασουν ) εγινα τελειως καλα για κανα 2 βδομαδες ενα φυσιολογικο ατομο οπως και πριν χωρις ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα ουτε σκεψεις ουτε τιποτα μια μερα εκανα μια σκεψη η μια εφερε την αλλη και ξανακυλησα να σκεφτομαι ολη μερα αν εχω κατι σε βαθμο του να βηχω μια φορα και να λεω ειναι σιγουρα καρκινος στον πνευμονα. Αλλες φορες μεσα στην διαρκεια της μερας ειμαι 100% οτι δεν εχω τιποτα αλλες οτι 100% εχω κατι και θα πεθανω.και καποιες αλλες φορες παλευω με τις σκεψεις αν εχω κατι η δεν εχω.. γενικα πιστευω οτι οτι εξεταση και να κανω δεν θα παψω να σκεφτομαι οτι εχω κατι, αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι μαρτυριο για μενα να θελω να παω να κανω εξετασεις και να πιεζομαι να μην παω γιατι νιωθω οτι ενω εχω κατι το αφηνω και εθελοτυφλω.. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μετα την δευτερη φορα που κυλησα τα αυξησα κατα 5 mg αλλα η δραση θα φανει σε ενα μηνα απο την ημερα που τα αυξησα.. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι η υποχονδριαση ειναι σωματομορφη διαταραχη που σημαινει οτι τα συμπτωματα ειναι οντως υπαρκτα δεν τα φανταζεσαι αλλα δεν εχουν καποια παθολογικη αιτια. Πως μπορεις ομως να φτασεις σε σημειο να νιωθεις για πχ οντως ζαλαδα και να λες δεν ειναι τιποτα ?αφου οντως το νιωθεις... Οταν βγαινω εξω και ειμαι με κοσμο τα ψυχοσωματικα σταματουν αμεσως αλλα δεν θελω να πρεπει να κανω πραγματα που με ευχαριστουν για να μαι καλα θελω και οταν κανω πραγματα που με δυσαρεστουν πχ να δουλευω να ειμαι και παλι απαλλαγμενη απο ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις και το αισθημα οτι ειμαι αρρωστη γιατι για μενα δεν ειναι απλα σκεψεις αλλα νιωθω οντως αρρωστη. θελω να μπορω να μαι μονη μου και να μαι ηρεμη χωρις να χρειαζομαι καποιον να με αποπροσανατολιζει απο τις σκεψεις αυτες.. θελω απλα αυτες οι σκεψεις να παψουν να υπαρχουν να ειμαι οπως ημουν παλια...

----------


## Lnpo

Αυτο που σκεφτομαι σαν λυση ειναι να κανω παραλληλα με την αγωγη με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και ψυχοθεραπεια, υπαρχει κανεις που να εκανε ψυχοθεραπεια και να βοηθηθηκε σε σημειο να ειναι 100% απαλλαγμενος απο αυτη την κατασταση?

----------


## Stavros

Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να επαναλάβεις την εξέταση σου για να δούμε αν έπεσαν τα Λευκά Αιμοσφαίρια.
Για να δοθεί διάγνωση Υποχονδρίασης πρέπει πρώτα να έχει αποκλειστεί Οργανική Αιτιολογία.
Από την στιγμή που σου είπε και ο Γιατρός σου να την επαναλάβεις,νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.
Ακολούθησε την συμβουλή του Γιατρού σου.Συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί του.
Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι Ψυχοφθόρο όλο αυτό,αλλά νομίζω επιβάλλεται.

----------


## Lnpo

> Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να επαναλάβεις την εξέταση σου για να δούμε αν έπεσαν τα Λευκά Αιμοσφαίρια.
> Για να δοθεί διάγνωση Υποχονδρίασης πρέπει πρώτα να έχει αποκλειστεί Οργανική Αιτιολογία.
> Από την στιγμή που σου είπε και ο Γιατρός σου να την επαναλάβεις,νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.
> Ακολούθησε την συμβουλή του Γιατρού σου.Συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί του.
> Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι Ψυχοφθόρο όλο αυτό,αλλά νομίζω επιβάλλεται.


Εχεις δίκιο σε αυτο και εχω στο προγραμμα να την κανω απλα πρεπει αν πω ψέμματα στον αντρα μ γιατι δεν μαφηνει να παω καθώς η ψυχίατρος ειπε να μην κανω αλλες εξετασεις.. Και προσπαθώ να βρω τωρα τι να πω πρωι πρωι οτι θα παω να κανω.. Ειχα κανει ξανα και κανα αιματολογικές τοτε ανα 2 μερες και βλέπαμε καθοδική πορεία των λευκών οποτε ο γιατρός μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι οκ αφου κατεβαίνουν αλλα δεν τα ειδα ποτε κατεβασμένα εντελως θα την κανω αλλα πιστευω οτι ακομα και αν ειναι οκ παλι δεν θα μπυ φυγει γιατι εχω κανει σε αυτο το διάστημα πολλές αλλες εξετάσεις μεχρι και αξονικη υπερήχους κολονοσκοπηση κτλ.. Και οταν έφευγα απο το γιατρό έλεγα οκ ειμαι καλα για λιγες μέρας ήμουν οκ και μετα παλι τα ιδια με κατι αλλο πιάνο μουν τα σύμπτωμα τα σωματικά ποτε χω πλεον ειναι μια αδυναμια γενικα

----------


## Stavros

Ναι κατανοητό.Αν υπάρχει καθοδική πορεία των Λευκών είναι καλό στοιχείο αυτό.
Να σε ενημερώσω πως για Γενική Αίματος δεν απαιτείται να πας πρωί πρωί να την κάνεις.
Και απόγευμα να πας,δεν αλλάζει κάτι.Σάκχαρο,Χοληστερίνη,ΗL εκτρολύτες και κάποιες άλλες χρειάζονται πρωί.
Η απλή Γενική γίνεται όποια ώρα θες...

----------


## madiwasp

Lnpo καλημέρα και από μένα! Εφόσον έπαθες μόλυνση και είχες και πυρετό, είναι προφανές ότι τα λευκά σου ήταν ανεβασμένα και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό! ακόμη και όταν πονάει το δόντι μας ο οργανισμός μας αμύνεται με αύξηση των λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων! εφόσον άρχισαν να κατεβαίνουν θεωρώ οτι δε χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι! ο γιατρός σου θα ήταν ο πρώτος που θα ανησυχούσε αν έβλεπε οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Την ίδια φρίκη έφαγα κι εγώ με τα λευκά όταν έμεινα έγκυος..και για ένα διάστημα ανέβαιναν συνεχώς..ακόμα και τώρα που είμαι 7 μηνών τα λευκα μου είναι ανεβασμένα αλλά τουλαχιστον κάπως σταθεροποιήθηκαν..αλλά μου είπε ο γιατρός μου οτι αυτό συμβαινει πάντα στην εγκυμοσύνη..κι ετσι ηρέμησα!
Πήγαινε κάνε μια επαναληπτική καθαρά και μόνο για να ηρεμήσεις..πιστευω ακράδαντα οτι δεν εχεις τίποτα και οτι εισαι υγιέστατη!
κι εγώ κατα πάσα πιθανότητα εχω υποχονδριαση...εχω περάσει απο καρκινους..νευρολογικές ασθένειες (στις οποίες ακόμη είμαι κολλημένη, αλλά το παλεύω) και από ό,τι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς! Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα!

----------


## Lnpo

Χρειαζεται να ειναι πρωι στα μικροβιολογικά εδω που ειναι κανουν αιμοληψίες μονο μεχρι τις 11 η ωρα, δεν το Αφηνω ομως θα παω την δευτερα το πρωι και θα βρω κατι να πω.. Και εμενα στην εγκυμοσυνη με επιασε ειχα οσο ήμουν εγγυος σκέψεις γενικα μην πάθει κατι το μωρο στην κοιλια μ κτλ και μετα που γέννησα στην λοχία αυτο μου γύρισε στο οτι κατι εχω εχω.. Η μολυνση που ειχα πάθει ηταν μαστιτιδα ενω θήλαζα.. Θα παω την δευτερα να κανω την αιματολογική τουλαχιςτον να ησυχάσω απο κει αν ειναι ολα καλα..

----------


## Stavros

Σε Μεγάλα κέντρα τύπου Ιατρόπολις,Βιοιατρική,Euromedi ca γίνονται και απογευματινές ώρες...
Προφανώς θα είναι μικρότερο κέντρο,γι'αυτό....Αλλά καλύτερα να πας στο ίδιο που είχες πάει και τότε,για να είναι και 100% συγκρίσιμα τα αποτελέσματα!

Μόλις την κάνεις και πάρεις τα αποτελέσματα,ανέφερε μας και τον αριθμό των Λευκών Αιμοσφαιρίων στις προηγούμενες σου εξετάσεις.Για να έχουμε μια εικόνα σφαιρικότερη!
Αλλά μη αγχώνεσαι καθώς ήδη ξέρεις πως υπήρξε ελλάτωση του αριθμού τους ακόμα και αν δεν είχαν επιστρέψει 100% στα πρότερα τους επίπεδα.

----------


## Lnpo

> Σε Μεγάλα κέντρα τύπου Ιατρόπολις,Βιοιατρική,Euromedi ca γίνονται και απογευματινές ώρες...
> Προφανώς θα είναι μικρότερο κέντρο,γι'αυτό....Αλλά καλύτερα να πας στο ίδιο που είχες πάει και τότε,για να είναι και 100% συγκρίσιμα τα αποτελέσματα!
> 
> Μόλις την κάνεις και πάρεις τα αποτελέσματα,ανέφερε μας και τον αριθμό των Λευκών Αιμοσφαιρίων στις προηγούμενες σου εξετάσεις.Για να έχουμε μια εικόνα σφαιρικότερη!
> Αλλά μη αγχώνεσαι καθώς ήδη ξέρεις πως υπήρξε ελλάτωση του αριθμού τους ακόμα και αν δεν είχαν επιστρέψει 100% στα πρότερα τους επίπεδα.


Στην πρωτη εξεταση τα λευκα ηταν 15,63 με ανώτερο όριο το 11 μετα πήγαν στο 13,72 και απο οτι μου ειπε ο γιατρός στην τριτη εξεταση ηταν 12 βέβαια αυτο δεν το ειδα εγω πήραν τηλ απο το κεντρο σε αυτον και μου το ειπε. Το λεω αυτο γιατι γενικα ο γιατρός αυτος με ειχε στειλει στο ψυχιατρο και ηταν πεπεισμένος οτι το προβλημα μου εηναι ψυχολογικό οποτε μου πέρασε η ιδέα μηπως ειπε οτι κατέβηκαν και αλλο για να με καθησυχάσει βέβαια αυτο ειναι μια ικασια..

----------


## Lnpo

Ανεβασμένα ηταν συγκεκριμένα τα πολυμορφοπυρηνα την πρωτη φορα με όριο 75%ηταν 77%% και μετα πέφτανε σταδιακα

----------


## Lnpo

Stavro εισαι σίγουρος οτι στην euromedica παίρνουν αιμα το απόγευμα ; Γιατι εχω μια κοντα μου.. Εχεις ιατρικές γνώσεις ;;

----------


## Stavros

Lnpo αν είναι μόνο για Γενική Αίματος,χωρίς βιοχημικές εξετάσεις,είναι μέχρι τις 19.00 το απόγευμα.Αυτό για την Euromedica Ανατολικής Αττικής.
Εγώ πηγαίνω συχνά πυκνά στην Euromedica Ανατολικής Αττικής.Αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος πως αυτό θα γίνεται σε ΟΛΕΣ τις Euromedica.
Σε ποια Euromedica συγκεκριμένα θέλεις να πας εσύ?Μπορώ να πάρω και να ρωτήσω για να είμαστε σίγουροι.

**Μιλάμε *μόνο* για Γενική Αίματος.Δηλαδή Ερυθρά,Λευκά,Αιμοπετάλια!

Σου ανεβάζω δική μου Γενική Αίματος για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι σε τι αναφερόμαστε.
Μιλάμε *μόνο* για ότι βλέπεις στην εικόνα???

http://s24.postimg.org/9e5qg2zs5/euromedica.jpg

----------


## Lnpo

> Lnpo αν είναι μόνο για Γενική Αίματος,χωρίς βιοχημικές εξετάσεις,είναι μέχρι τις 19.00 το απόγευμα.Αυτό για την Euromedica Ανατολικής Αττικής.
> Εγώ πηγαίνω συχνά πυκνά στην Euromedica Ανατολικής Αττικής.Αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος πως αυτό θα γίνεται σε ΟΛΕΣ τις Euromedica.
> Σε ποια Euromedica συγκεκριμένα θέλεις να πας εσύ?Μπορώ να πάρω και να ρωτήσω για να είμαστε σίγουροι.
> 
> **Μιλάμε *μόνο* για Γενική Αίματος.Δηλαδή Ερυθρά,Λευκά,Αιμοπετάλια!
> 
> Σου ανεβάζω δική μου Γενική Αίματος για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι σε τι αναφερόμαστε.
> Μιλάμε *μόνο* για ότι βλέπεις στην εικόνα???
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/9e5qg2zs5/euromedica.jpg


Οχι Σταύρο εχω να κανω και κάποιες βιοχημικές για συκώτι που μου ειπε η ψυχίατρος οτι επιβάλλεται να την κανουν όσοι περνουν αντικαθλιπτικα οποτε θα παω καποιο πρωι.. Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφέρον! :-)

----------


## Stavros

Ναι,αν εμπλέκονται και Βιοχημικές θα πρέπει να γίνουν πρωί.Να΄σαι καλά!

----------

